# Weird feelings



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

The divorce date ( monday ) is quickly approaching and I am just sitting here feeling like this is all some weird dream...Things have changed so drastically in just a few short months,it just seems so unreal. I almost can't believe it.

I had to p/u the stbxw today so we could go get some papers notarized and it was just weird. She is in another relationship with another dude whom is almost 15 years older than her...it just doesnt make sense. Yesterday we were speaking for a few minutes and she got teary and gave me a huge hug as I left...:scratchhead:

Im just having a moment I guess...Why do I even care ?


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey bro definately done been there. Seems it takes years to build and then it is tore down like a 200 y/o building being dynamited. I hate that you are having a moment and hate that any of us are going through it. Nothing makes sense at this point in my life I just hope it changes for the better one of these days. She is in the fog of the affair so she is probably conflicted. If she trys to give you any more hugs etc tell her please spare you.

I dont know why any of us care but its part of still loving someone and we just have to let go as hard as that might be. Keep your head up and stay strong. You will probably exp. alot of emotions as this day approaches.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear. Hang in there. It should only get better - right?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

F^ck everyone, everywhere, at all times. Kill them all AND their water buffaloes. Napalm the village. Smoking hole in the ground, all of it. 

"Oh let's still be friends"

"You're dead to me. Burn in hell."


----------



## Anewlife (Sep 15, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> F^ck everyone, everywhere, at all times. Kill them all AND their water buffaloes. Napalm the village. Smoking hole in the ground, all of it.
> 
> "Oh let's still be friends"
> 
> "You're dead to me. Burn in hell."



I agree 100%. If my ex evers speaks to me again, I am running like hell. Dead people shouldn't be able to speak. She is a walking zombie to me.


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks....I think as the d date approaches the more emotion comes with it...She really knows how to mess with my head...
This coming week is a huge change...Change for the better. I have fought for her and our family all the way to the end...its time to embrace this change and move on...I hope that when I leave the courthouse Monday and sign the papers on my house Tuesday that I can finally put this all behind me..

I know that I wasn't an angel and had my share of mistakes in our marriage. I also know that I really gave it every last ounce of me to fix those things and to improve our relationship. I can honestly look at myself in the mirror and know that I left it all on the field...


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree bro it does get more emotional as the day approaches but you will get through it. Like you said you know what you tried to do to make it work and you admit to your mistakes. You gave it your all so thats all you can do. Keep your head up bro.


----------

